# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  bye

## Mohadese

بچه ها بعد از رفتن اقا داوود تحولی در من ایجاد شد که فک کردم شاید تنها راه برای جلوگیری از تلف شدن وقتم دیگه نیومدن باشه
پس از همینجا از همه دوستای خوبی که پیدا کردم و همه عزیزانی که کلا باهاشون اشنا شدم خداحافظی میکنم
ایشالا بعد کنکور همتونو با هدفایی که بهشون رسیدین ببینم
خداحافظ

----------


## Mahdi

همه خداحافظی  میکنند!قضیه چیست آیا؟!!

----------


## Mohadese

sectretهست :14:

----------


## Mahdi

*آیااین یک اقدام خودجوش است یا..؟باماهمراه باشیدتاازچندوچون این اقدام کاربران باخبرشوید* :39:

----------


## Mohadese

چرا شلوغش میکنی
همینجوریه

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*داوود

آرچیتکت

و حالا شما

خب فقط موقع استراحتتون بیاید انجمن*

----------


## Mahdi

شلوغش نمیکنم !چرا!چرا! امروزهمه خداحافظی میکنن! اگه چیزی میدونین بگین ماهم خداحافظی نماییم؟!

----------


## Mohadese

architect ham?
nemidunestam

----------


## Mahdi

آری اوهم

----------


## جسیکا

:4:

----------


## Mohadese

> شلوغش نمیکنم !چرا!چرا! امروزهمه خداحافظی میکنن! اگه چیزی میدونین بگین ماهم خداحافظی نماییم؟!


جو گیریه!!!!!!!
شوخی کردم
نمیدونم من همینجوری خداحافظی کردم
وقتمو خیلی خیلی میگیره

----------


## Mahdi

> جو گیریه!!!!!!!
> شوخی کردم
> نمیدونم من همینجوری خداحافظی کردم
> وقتمو خیلی خیلی میگیره


عجب!(وقتمو خیلی خیلی میگیره) :33:

----------


## Mohadese

> عجب!(وقتمو خیلی خیلی میگیره)


به خودت بخند

----------


## Mahdi

> به خودت بخند


بیشین بینیم بابا!حال نداریم

----------


## Mahnaz

بچه ها الان دوباره پیاما حذف میشه هااااا!!!!

----------


## Mahdi

*به احترام مریم خانم ،خبردار! 
چشم خانم  ناظم 
*

----------


## Mahnaz

ای بابا!!! :Yahoo (4): ) ....راحت باشین ...بفرمایین ...

----------


## Mohadese

من دارم میرم بحث میکنن
ای بابا

----------


## Mahdi

> من دارم میرم بحث میکنن
> ای بابا


حیف که خانم  ناظم اینجان ونمیشه وگرنه حالتو میگرفتم  :21:

----------


## J A V A D

مثلا اگه اینجا نیاین خوب درس میخونین؟

----------


## Doctor

Bye Bye.... :39:

----------


## Mohadese

> مثلا اگه اینجا نیاین خوب درس میخونین؟


بله
من روزای مدرسه 2 ساعت اینجام و 3 ساعت درس میخونم
خودتون قضاوت کنین
نسبتش دوسومه یعنی زیاده
نیس؟

----------


## Joker72

محدثه خانم چرا داری صورت مساله رو پاک میکنی؟
خود دانی ولی اگه حالا نتونی با مشکل زیاد به اینجا اومدنت روبه رو بشی وحلش کنی با مشکلات بزرگتر چیکار میکنی؟
شاید اون موقع مثل الان نتونی ازش فرار کنی.
درهر صورت ما برات ارزوی موفقیت میکنیم.

----------


## kourosh khan

> بله
> من روزای مدرسه 2 ساعت اینجام و 3 ساعت درس میخونم
> خودتون قضاوت کنین
> نسبتش دوسومه یعنی زیاده
> نیس؟


شما باید بیاین اینجا سوالتونو بپرسین یا یه چیزی یاد بگیرین نه اینکه با آقای مهدی بزنین تو سر و کله هم

----------


## Mahdi

> شما باید بیاین اینجا سوالتونو بپرسین یا یه چیزی یاد بگیرین نه اینکه با آقای مهدی بزنین تو سر و کله هم


آری چون هیچکس یارای مقابله بامنو نداره! :12: 
کوروش خان داشتیم ینی الان!

چه تشکری هم خورده حرفتون!

----------


## kourosh khan

ای مهدی خان....چی بگم از دست شما والا

----------


## Mahdi

> ای مهدی خان....چی بگم از دست شما والا


هرچه میخواهددل تنگت بگو!!

----------


## J A V A D

> آری چون هیچکس یارای مقابله بامنو نداره!
> کوروش خان داشتیم ینی الان!
> 
> چه تشکری هم خورده حرفتون!


شرط میبندی ؟
حاضرم بد جور کل کل کنم-فقط احترامات حفظ بشه و به کسی توهین نشه
قبوله؟

----------


## Mahdi

> شرط میبندی ؟
> حاضرم بد جور کل کل کنم-فقط احترامات حفظ بشه و به کسی توهین نشه
> قبوله؟


قبول زنگ آخربعدمدرسه بیرون منتظرباش!!!! :33: 

بیخیال مابارزمی کارجماعت کل کل نمیکنیم :22:

----------


## J A V A D

خوشم اومد معلومه بچه باحالی هستی
فقط جان من این عکس کریس رو وردار از امضات 
ازش خوشم نمیاد
یا لا اقل کوچیکش کن

----------


## Mahdi

> خوشم اومد معلومه بچه باحالی هستی
> فقط جان من این عکس کریس رو وردار از امضات 
> ازش خوشم نمیاد
> یا لا اقل کوچیکش کن


مرسی !
ازت عذرمیخوام ولی من خودم عاشق *کریس رونالدو* هستم ونمیتونم پیشنهادتوبپذیرم جوادجون :24:

----------


## kourosh khan

اتفاقا  عکسشون عالیه

----------


## Mahdi

> اتفاقا  عکسشون عالیه


مرسی کوروش خان 
حال کردم ایول !* فقط کریستین رونالدو*

----------


## J A V A D

مهدی جون فدای سرت
یه سوال اگه منم بگم عکس جالبیه کلید تشکر میزنی؟
منم وراهنمایی میخوندم عاشقش بودم اما وقتی تو جام جهانی 2010وقتی حذف شدن *تف کرد* تو دوربین فیلمبرداری
حالم ازش بهم میخوره
گفتم که گفته باشم

----------


## Mahdi

> مهدی جون فدای سرت
> یه سوال اگه منم بگم عکس جالبیه کلید تشکر میزنی؟
> منم وراهنمایی میخوندم عاشقش بودم اما وقتی تو جام جهانی 2010وقتی حذف شدن *تف کرد* تو دوربین فیلمبرداری
> حالم ازش بهم میخوره
> گفتم که گفته باشم


آره شماازماوکریس طرفداری کن تشکرتم میزنم !
من که یادم نیس ولی خیلی دوسش دارم

----------


## Mohadese

> محدثه خانم چرا داری صورت مساله رو پاک میکنی؟
> خود دانی ولی اگه حالا نتونی با مشکل زیاد به اینجا اومدنت روبه رو بشی وحلش کنی با مشکلات بزرگتر چیکار میکنی؟
> شاید اون موقع مثل الان نتونی ازش فرار کنی.
> درهر صورت ما برات ارزوی موفقیت میکنیم.


پاک نکردم صورتو
نیومدن راه حله خودش واسه کمتر وقت تلف کردن
نیومدن به اینجا اراده منو ثابت میکنه 
هر سوال فقط از یه راه اونم راه شماحل نمیشه
راه حل متعدد داره
نداره؟من ریاضی میخونم

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> مرسی کوروش خان 
> حال کردم ایول !* فقط کریستین رونالدو*


اوهو... کریستین چی؟؟ رونالدو؟
آخه اینم آدمه اسمشو میارین؟
فقط مسی با کاپ طلایی ...

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> پاک نکردم صورتو
> نیومدن راه حله خودش واسه کمتر وقت تلف کردن
> نیومدن به اینجا اراده منو ثابت میکنه 
> هر سوال فقط از یه راه اونم راه شماحل نمیشه
> راه حل متعدد داره
> نداره؟من ریاضی میخونم


راه حل های زیادی داره ولی بهتره به تدریج حلش کنید . رفته رفته زمان مفید درس خوندنتون رو افزایش بدید و سعی کنید از همین مدت زمانی که در اختیار دارید استفاده مفید داشته باشید. توجه زیاد به امتخانات مدرسه و یا آزمونهای آزمایشی میتونه انگیزه شما رو برای استفاده بیشتر و بهتر از زمان ، بالا ببره.

----------


## Mahdi

> اوهو... کریستین چی؟؟ رونالدو؟
> آخه اینم آدمه اسمشو میارین؟
> فقط مسی با کاپ طلایی ...


هه! مسی کیه دیگه بابا؟!!! :35: 

فقط سلطان تکنیک جهان *کریستین رونالدو .
*

----------


## J A V A D

مهدی بی خیال شی به نفعته

----------


## Mahdi

واسه چی  ؟!!!؟!؟!؟
بازالان مدیراپیداشون میشه میگن اسپم و... ممنوع! :2:

----------


## J A V A D

هویجوری

----------


## Mahdi

آواتارتو عوض کردی(دخترگذاشتی) مدل حرف زدنتم عوض شده جوادجون :33:  :2:

----------


## kourosh khan

لیدیز اند جنتلمن طرفداری از رونالدو در هرجایی آزاده ولی طرفداری از مسی در هر جایی اسپم میشه... :14:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

اگه این دوتا رو با هم ترکیب کنن واقعا فوتبال دنیا در مقابلشون تعظیم خواهد کرد.
البته نا گفته نماند که مسی واقعا برتری داره نسبت به رونالدو. 
شوخی بود دوستان جدی نگیرن.

----------


## Parniya

خوش به حالتون،همه به خود اومدید،غیر از من!!!

----------


## Joker72

> خوش به حالتون،همه به خود اومدید،غیر از من!!!


ناراحت نباشید منم باشمام.

----------


## Mahdi

منم هستم  :39:

----------


## Mahdi

> اگه این دوتا رو با هم ترکیب کنن واقعا فوتبال دنیا در مقابلشون تعظیم خواهد کرد.
> البته نا گفته نماند که مسی واقعا برتری داره نسبت به رونالدو. 
> شوخی بود دوستان جدی نگیرن.


تابلوبود شوخیه چون تاوقتی کریس رونالدو هست مسی....!  :39: عشق است رونالدو ورئال مادرید

----------


## J A V A D

باز تو حرف زدی
معلومه که رونالدو عددی نیس پیش مسی
امضاهای سجاد یادت رفته

----------


## Mahdi

جواددددد :26: وقتی مسی به رکورد سرعت المپیک وبالاترین پرش ضربه سر رسید بیاببینم حرف حسابت چیه  :14: *تادنیادنیاست کریستین رونالدو سرورکل بارساست*

----------

